# Iron Blue Toner



## marcookie (Apr 9, 2020)

I experimented with iron blue toner and liked some of the results. The brilliancy of the tones is unlike anything I have ever seen. It definitely has some uses.

To make half liter:

300 mL warm water
4 g ferric ammounium citrate
4 g potassium ferricyanide
130 mL of 28% acetic acid (or 35 g glacial acetic acid)
water to 500 mL

2 minutes for complete toning, any time for parial toning.

Here are some of the results; they are all scans of 8x10 contact prints.

I made a youtube video/tutorial about the process,
and a blog post with plenty of details at this link.

Any comment or critique is highly appreciated.






Full toning:






Partial toning:


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2020)

Outstanding!


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 9, 2020)

No.1 for me. 
The color punch is extraordinary.  

Would have loved to see it on some old metalest paper.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2020)

Good video you made. Love the look of an 8" by 10" piece of film.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 10, 2020)

Looks good.....reminds me of Berg's Blue Tone.


----------

